# Mobile home problem's



## Solitude (May 4, 2017)

So i want tobuy a new car but no padron


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Solitude said:


> So i want tobuy a new car but no padron


:welcome:

Do you have a question? 



You don't need a padron to buy a car (if that's your question)!

All you need is an NIE and either the title deeds (escritura) to a property you own in Spain or to a rental contract.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Solitude said:


> So i want tobuy a new car but no padron


:welcome:

You don't have to be on the padrón to buy a car - non-residents can buy cars & they don't (shouldn't) go on the padrón.

What you *do* need though is proof of a fixed address.


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

While I totally agree with both the above posts, I too was asked for my padron paper when buying a vehicle, and nothing would change the position of the dealer.

So, what do you do if you want that vehicle from that dealer?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

davids0865 said:


> While I totally agree with both the above posts, I too was asked for my padron paper when buying a vehicle, and nothing would change the position of the dealer.
> 
> So, what do you do if you want that vehicle from that dealer?


You politely remind them what the law states (in your best Spanish).

They only need it to register your vehicle to an address - so any (actual) proof of address will do. Sometimes it's easier just to produce the padron, if you have one.

Was it a British dealer or a Spanish one?


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> You politely remind them what the law states (in your best Spanish).
> 
> They only need it to register your vehicle to an address - so any (actual) proof of address will do. Sometimes it's easier just to produce the padron, if you have one.
> 
> Was it a British dealer or a Spanish one?


Spanish, naturally


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

davids0865 said:


> While I totally agree with both the above posts, I too was asked for my padron paper when buying a vehicle, and nothing would change the position of the dealer.
> 
> So, what do you do if you want that vehicle from that dealer?


Sign on the padron?

By doing so, you'll be helping to contribute towards the cost of the roads you'll be driving on, the street lights that light up the way ahead etc. etc...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Sign on the padron?
> 
> By doing so, you'll be helping to contribute towards the cost of the roads you'll be driving on, the street lights that light up the way ahead etc. etc...


Which is great - & is why *residents should be on the padrón. *

However - if you don't live here you shouldn't. It can cause a non-resident untold problems, & also the ayuntamiento can be heavily fined if found to have non-residents on the padrón.


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

mrypg9 said:


> Sign on the padron?
> 
> By doing so, you'll be helping to contribute towards the cost of the roads you'll be driving on, the street lights that light up the way ahead etc. etc...


You misunderstand Mary, I have long since signed on the padron, but should not need it to buy a vehicle, but, I did need it.


----------



## pedro6 (Aug 4, 2016)

davids0865 said:


> You misunderstand Mary, I have long since signed on the padron, but should not need it to buy a vehicle, but, I did need it.


so did I


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

davids0865 said:


> You misunderstand Mary, I have long since signed on the padron, but should not need it to buy a vehicle, but, I did need it.


Sorry, that was unclear...You did use the pronoun 'you' so my reply wasn't aimed specifically at you..maybe it applies to the OP?
I find there's a lot of misunderstanding about what signing on the padron entails.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Sorry, that was unclear....maybe it applies to the OP?
> I find there's a lot of misunderstanding about what signing on the padron entails.


According to a post by the OP on another thread, he's having problems registering on the padrón.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Solitude said:


> So i want tobuy a new car but no padron


It could be that you cannot register a mobile home as a place of abode. ?
As far as I know the same applies in the U.K. as they are just classed as holiday homes unlike park homes.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

VFR said:


> It could be that you cannot register a mobile home as a place of abode. ?
> As far as I know the same applies in the U.K. as they are just classed as holiday homes unlike park homes.


If it's a on a residential site it shouldn't be an issue.

I know several people who live all year round on one in my town who are on the padrón, are registered as resident & own cars registered to their address, pay tax etc etc


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Sorry, that was unclear...You did use the pronoun 'you' so my reply wasn't aimed specifically at you..maybe it applies to the OP?
> I find there's a lot of misunderstanding about what signing on the padron entails.


I don't think it's so much a misunderstanding but more that the various town halls etc. don't know what the (new) rules are.

As I read it, you have to prove that you are a habitual resident to be on the padron. ISTR that this now means that you must have your green residency certificate BEFORE signing on the padron.


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> I don't think it's so much a misunderstanding but more that the various town halls etc. don't know what the (new) rules are.
> 
> As I read it, you have to prove that you are a habitual resident to be on the padron. ISTR that this now means that you must have your green residency certificate BEFORE signing on the padron.


Hmm, must be true that they are not sure of the rules as I do not have my residencia but am on the padron.

Feels more like France every day, bureaucrats making it up as they go along


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

davids0865 said:


> Hmm, must be true that they are not sure of the rules as I do not have my residencia but am on the padron.
> 
> Feels more like France every day, bureaucrats making it up as they go along


It changed 2 years ago last month. EU citizens are supposed to show their green 'resident certificate/card' when signing on the padrón.

As snikpoh says though, not all town halls insist on it.

Why are you on the padrón if you don't live here?


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> It changed 2 years ago last month. EU citizens are supposed to show their green 'resident certificate/card' when signing on the padrón.
> 
> As snikpoh says though, not all town halls insist on it.
> 
> Why are you on the padrón if you don't live here?


Oooh, lots of misunderstanding today, I have lived in Spain for 6 month now.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

davids0865 said:


> Oooh, lots of misunderstanding today, I have lived in Spain for 6 month now.


aaah - you might like to change your 'location' on your profile then - it still says France


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

davids0865 said:


> You misunderstand Mary, I have long since signed on the padron, but should not need it to buy a vehicle, but, I did need it.


So did we


----------



## Solitude (May 4, 2017)

Many thanks for replies ! I am no further along,after researching several articles ,living on this campsite for the past 9 months i should be on the padron and the town hall would welcome me on it but the criteria states i need escrilla from the camp site owners which they flatly refuse to provide.this is the proof that i need to provide, i have nie number copy of my campsite contract,utility's bills . i did not even know about the padron but in benicalo no padron = no car.


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> aaah - you might like to change your 'location' on your profile then - it still says France


Sorry, good point, now done


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Solitude said:


> Many thanks for replies ! I am no further along,after researching several articles ,living on this campsite for the past 9 months i should be on the padron and the town hall would welcome me on it but the criteria states i need escrilla from the camp site owners which they flatly refuse to provide.this is the proof that i need to provide, i have nie number copy of my campsite contract,utility's bills . i did not even know about the padron but in benicalo no padron = no car.


What they are asking you to provide are _las escrituras _= deeds.
The campsite wouldn't have the deeds, so it's not that they are refusing, it's that they don't have them.
Did you buy something on the mobile home site? If so, provide papers saying that.
Are you renting? If so, provide papers saying that.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Solitude said:


> Many thanks for replies ! I am no further along,after researching several articles ,living on this campsite for the past 9 months i should be on the padron and the town hall would welcome me on it but the criteria states i need escrilla from the camp site owners which they flatly refuse to provide.this is the proof that i need to provide, i have nie number copy of my campsite contract,utility's bills . i did not even know about the padron but in benicalo no padron = no car.


Two points spring to mind.


You have a campsite contract - this is quite sufficient for the padron. I'm assuming you have your residency certificate stating where you live?
You do NOT need the padron. All you need is a rental contract to buy a car - Google it and you will find the relevant law.


Why not buy a car from a more reputable dealer who understands the law?


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

I doubt this will help but we recently bought a car and went, armed with the usual paperwork. All was well until we got to producing the escritura, which they had no interest in at all. What they wanted, aside from proof of residence, NIE, passport etc was something from the tax office to show that they were aware of our financial situation in Spain. After a great deal of back and forth, they reluctantly agreed that if we had an escritura (still in my hand) then that would do.


----------

